# Xylitol Sugar - Is There A Bewing Sugar Version?



## Brewtus (1/2/09)

I have started a doing a nasal wash and I have these little satchels to mix with water that are sodium chloride, bi-carbonate soda and Xylitol.
Xylitol is a wood derived sugar. Here is the Wikipedia link. I thought it might also have another name and be available to brewers. I laugh in Coles where on one shelf they have 300g of 'powered glucose' as a sports drink for $8 and across from it in the same isle there is brewer's dextrose at 500g for $5.50. I though there may be a similar scam going for Xylitol.


----------



## RussTaylor (1/2/09)

Hey Brewtus, I've been using FESS for a while now and have been using another brand called FLO which apparently doesn't have the preservatives that FESS has - both excellent! Any how, the doctor gave me the ingredients to make my own and the FESS packaging talks about this Xylitol that it uses, so I went looking for it. You can buy Xylitol at health food shops - brand that I have is Nirvana in a 200g jar. It's not cheap but can be used as a sugar substitute but as far as I know it's not fermentable.


----------



## Brewtus (1/2/09)

Thanks Russ.

Do you have the ratios? I am a long term sufferer and live in a city that exassibates it so I expect to use it a lot.


----------



## RussTaylor (1/2/09)

The doc's recipe was 50/50 Rock salt and Sodium Bicarbonate (Bicard Soda) but made no mention of Xylitol - use a teaspoon or 2 in your 200ml squeeze bottle. I make up 2 cups worth at a time (1 cup salt, 1 cup Bicarb) and use a coffee grinder to crush the salt. Mix it up and store it dry in a sealed container in the cupboard. I started to add Xylitol but not quite sure of the ratio yet - just add a little and see how you go, but I don't think Xylitol is an important ingredient compared to the other too.

Good luck!


----------



## Brewtus (1/2/09)

The xylitol is meant to leave a slim on the inside of your nose and sinuses that inhibits the growth of fungus, bacteria and the retention of allergens, or so the packet says. it probably does help but is it the critical stuff? I thought if it was just powdered corn syrup or similar, i could get it cheap.


----------



## RussTaylor (1/2/09)

Not sure but according to my jar it's "a natural, chemical fee healthy sweetener thats derived from corn cobs and its good for you...1 spoonful of Xylitol equals the sweetness of 1 spoonful of sugar."
"No sugars, no artificial sweeteners, low carb, low GI, 40% less calories than sugar."

Nirvana Health Products
33 Oborn Road
Mt Barker SA 5251

It's not a fermentable, so is quite different to your brewing sugars.

I use the nasal wash to clean the crap out and then use Claratyne and Beconase spray for the allergy prevention - a much more potent anti-allergy than any sugar. Any change in season just kills me down here in Adelaide and don't get be started with 43 degree days!


----------



## Brewtus (1/2/09)

RussTaylor said:


> It's not a fermentable, so is quite different to your brewing sugars.
> 
> I use the nasal wash to clean the crap out and then use Claratyne and Beconase spray for the allergy prevention - a much more potent anti-allergy than any sugar. Any change in season just kills me down here in Adelaide and don't get be started with 43 degree days!


Some brewing sugars are not fermentable so you get a sweet tasting beer. Maltodextrin adds body and some sweetness to your brew.  It also adds a slimy feel. This is my main suspect.

I went to Melbourne via the Great Ocean Road about 10 days ago and just got knocked for six with sinus trouble the day I got there.

I know how you feel.


----------



## jonocarroll (2/2/09)

I looked into that compound a while ago for completely different reasons - it's in most 'sugar-free' chewing gums IIRC. As a non-fermentable I'd imagine it's quite expensive. Wouldn't you be better off using lactose? If you really just want a sugar alternative, what about Splenda?


----------



## Kai (2/2/09)

Yes, it's used in chewing gum. And remember that excess consumption may have a laxative effect.

It also gives a cooling effect. Overall not something I think you'd want to use in your beer.


----------



## fraser_john (2/2/09)

Have to be a bit wary of using lactose, at least for me personally as I am lactose intollerant (.sp?). Talk about a knife through hot butter....... :icon_vomit:


----------



## Brewtus (2/2/09)

Thanks for the answers but, with respect, it is to go up my nose, not in my beer. I was just hoping there was a cheap version that could have a role in brewing I could use in my nasal wash that was under a different name. Yes it is used in 'sugar free' gum and other 'sugar free' products. it seems I was to optimistic this time.

Thanks again.


----------



## Kai (3/2/09)

Ah, sorry. I thought you were asking for your beer not your nose.


----------

